# Niseko booking help



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey folks. 
Can anyone steer me in the right direction on booking a ride/stay package in Niseko for April 1-7th? I have plane tix to Hokkaido and am now trying to work out the rest of the details. Any help would be appreciated!
-hanna


----------



## MI_canuck (Feb 29, 2008)

couple of forums you can check out... Snow Japan - Snowboard Japan, Ski Japan, Winter Sports Japan, Japan Ski Vacations - the ultimate Japan online winter sports community (main site) and SnowJapanForums - the Japan winter sports community - Snow Japan Forums (forums)

also some good info in the poachninja wiki... Wiki | POACHNINJA.com


and you can also do a search on the TGR forums... quite a few posts on japan there... 


i haven't been, but was almost going to go this year (gonna try next year, either Hakuba or Hokkaido/Niseko), and got a lot of info from these sources...


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the help on both threads I posted! good info


----------



## SiKBOY (Oct 1, 2010)

hhaidar said:


> Thanks for the help on both threads I posted! good info


You are coming on the wrong end of the season. Its the shoulder season now and the snow is slowly dwindling.
There are more people leaving than coming. If I were you, I wouldn't waste your time or money riding here in April. A lot of the restarants/shops/bars will be closed come April.


----------



## SiKBOY (Oct 1, 2010)

hhaidar said:


> Thanks for the help on both threads I posted! good info


You are coming on the wrong end of the season. Its the shoulder season now and the snow is slowly dwindling.
There are more people leaving than coming. If I were you, I wouldn't waste your time or money riding here in April. A lot of the restarants/shops/bars/accomodation will be closed come April. I actually think the shuttle bus's stop in April so you are best to get some accomodation really close to the hill.
If you are on a budget, check out OWASHI Lodge, or Niseko Powder Lodge


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Sikboy,
Thanks for the info. I'm aware that its late season...really late season. but its the best i can do with my work schedule..Thanks for the heads up on those two places!
-hanna


----------



## MI_canuck (Feb 29, 2008)

that late in the season, you might want to look into backcountry... Hakuba seems to have great terrain for that... just need a guide (well, don't need, but well advised)


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

MI_canuck said:


> that late in the season, you might want to look into backcountry... Hakuba seems to have great terrain for that... just need a guide (well, don't need, but well advised)


Backcountry sounds great...let me give you guys a little more background on the trip so you can see where i'm coming from though. Me 100 day a year plus snowboard instructor. Girlfriend 10-15 day a year intermediate...definitely not ready for backcountry! Trip...part vacation, part snowboarding, part research trip for children's travel book I'm working on. 
I chose niseko because even though its late season, they should have some snow/sun/fun terrain for the GF and hopefully parks still open for me? We will only be riding like 4-5 days and the another day or two in tokyo and or kyoto.
If i could do it all perfectly I'd go in Feb-March, get some pow and some backcountry days in...sadly travel/work schedules do not allow. I'm trying to make the best of what I got. 
The places Sikboy recommended looked great if it was just me, traveling with girlfriend though I think we'll need something a step up from that.
Thank you guys for the advice...keep it coming .


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey hhidar. I stayed in Niseko with my girlfriend and some Aussie mates for 8 days over new year. Had a massive dump when we arrived, but no snow all week, then another big dump on our last day, bummed!

February had some of the most snow Japan's seen in many years, and right now there's tons of the stuff. This season's been a late winter, but it seems to be lingering around later and it looks like we'll still be getting more snow. Hopefully April won't be so bad when you get there.

On piste the snow is probably the best at Annupuri because it has more Japanese locals and less tourists. Hanazono has the best pipe & park features. Grand Hirafu has the most pistes, but the crowds mean it gets tracked the quickest. 

We got a private chalet, but having 5 of us brought the prices down and we had a pretty decent budget for once. It might be a bit much for two people though.
Gallery

You can get to Niseko via train or bus. The bus is definitely the most convenient as it's a single trip from the airport, about 4000 JPY return. The train requires you to transfer at Sapporo then get another one to Kutchan, then a bus/taxi to Niseko itself. The train can be a f***around if you're coming late and miss a transfer.

You might want to be incognito when going backcountry here, there is a designated slackcountry area at the top of Mt Annupuri, but snow patrol doesn't really like people going under the ropes.


----------



## SiKBOY (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't worry about the crowds here because by the time you get here, there will only be locals and a few season workers. Hanazono park might be shut as well but I heard a rumour that they are trying to keep the pipe open as long as possible. They build a massive park higher up on the hill in Hirafu at the end of the season.

If you are after swish places for accom, I have a friend that manages a few of the nicer places around the village. The Vale, Gondola chalets, Landmark View. Let me know if you want her contact details.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

Sikboy, thanks for the info. I would love your friend's contact info!


----------

